# [installation] bloque sur partition étendue (contourné)

## ca.pos

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de tenter une installation de gentoo. Sur ma machine, j'ai 2 partitions windows, puis une partition étendue /dev/sda3, dans laquelle se trouvent plusieurs partitions linux, y compris le swap. L'installation se fait à partir d'une clef usb. Le problème est que le système de boot essaie de monter les diverses partitions et plante sur la partition étendue. Est-il possible de désactivé cela, de faire quelque chose équivalent à un :

gentoo noautomount

Merci de votre aide.

Cordialement,

--CamilleLast edited by ca.pos on Thu Dec 13, 2012 11:21 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## El_Goretto

C'est un peu vague, quel "système de boot" essaie de monter ton /dev/sda3? A quelle phase de l'installation tu es arrivé? Ou alors dans quelles conditions ces partitions ont-elles été créées?

----------

## ca.pos

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> C'est un peu vague, quel "système de boot" essaie de monter ton /dev/sda3?

 

Bonsoir,

En fait, le blocage se fait très rapidement en début du processus d'installation. Je démarre sur la clef usb, je boote :

gentoo doscsi nodhcp

la détection du matériel se fait, je déclare le clavier français

16

puis le système commence à monter les diverses partitions présentes sur le disque jusqu'au moment où il essaie de monter la partition étendue et là il se bloque. Les partitions ont été créées par gparted, mais c'est la même chose lorsqu'elles sont créées par une précédente installation de gentoo qui a avorté pour d'autres raisons.

Si par contre je n'ai que des partitions principales, les choses se passent bien.

J'espère que ceci est un peu plus clair.

Bien cordialement,

Camille

----------

## Usermind42

Bonsoir,

La partition boot doit être principal!

Le reste peut être étendu.

(attention si tu sépare usr de la racine, il te faut un initrd)

----------

## boozo

 *ca.pos wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> En fait, le blocage se fait très rapidement en début du processus d'installation. Je démarre sur la clef usb, je boote :
> 
> gentoo doscsi nodhcp
> ...

 

'alute

cela ne règlera la question sur le fond mais tu devrais essayer ton installation à partir d'un média "gentoo-based" plus efficace (i.e. un sysrescuecd) en suivant ces directives. J'ai un mauvais ressenti des live{cd,dvd} officiels et en général je passe par là lorsqu'il m'arrive d'avoir besoin de chrooter.

Sur la question de fond maintenant, je ne crois pas qu'il soit possible de faire ce que que tu souhaites : une partition étendue n'étant qu'un conteneur de n partitions logiques et non une partition "au sens propre" (i.e. si tu fais un #fsdisk -l tu verras que les 1ers secteurs sont identiques entre la partition étendue et la 1ere partition logique).

Je crois que c'est un peu le sens de ce qu'a voulu dire Usermind42 : tu peux avoir 1 partition boot primaire commune avec le boot loader et les kernels (pour éviter un chaînage des grub) qui servira à lancer tes n distibution installées sur tes partitions étendues.

ps: Pourrai-tu éditer ton premier post et modifier ton titre afin qu'il respecte nos conventions (cf. voir section 3/3 via le 1er thread du forum) ? par avance merci ^^

@Usermind42: Juste une remarque mais l'initrd n'est pas - encore - obligatoire dans cette condition et mes systèmes tournent très bien sans cela. En fait, cela dépend de la version d'udev utilisée voire du "udev" en lui-même.

Faut pas le prendre mal, c'est juste que c'est un sujet un brin sensible ces derniers temps   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ca.pos

 *Usermind42 wrote:*   

> Bonsoir,
> 
> La partition boot doit être principal!
> 
> Le reste peut être étendu.
> ...

 

Bonjour,

Merci pour cette réponse. 

J'essaierai dès cet après-midi. S'agit-il d'une particularité gentoo ? Sur une autre machine j'ai une mandriva installée entièrement dans une partition étendue, y compris le /boot. Et d'ailleurs, comment le processus d'installation sait-il à cette étape qu'il s'agira du /boot ? J'ai du mal à comprendre.

Je sépare uniquement /usr/local, je suppose que le initrd n'est pas nécessaire puisque le /usr/local n'est pas utilisé à l'installation, du moins pas avec la mandriva.

Cordialement,

Camille

----------

## ghoti

Bonjour,

 *Usermind42 wrote:*   

> La partition boot doit être principal!

 

Attention, ce n'est pas exact : il faut simplement qu'elle soit accessible par grub au démarrage et qu'elle contienne un système de fichiers que grub supporte.

Or, grub comprend parfaitement la notion de partition étendue...

Si on utilise lilo, cela a encore moins d'importance car il n'utilise pas le concept de partition pour démarrer.

De toutes façons, peu importe : à ce stade de l'installation, ni grub ni lilo ne sont en cause.

Il nous faudrait les messages d'erreurs renvoyés par le montage.

Tenter un montage manuel pour voir ce que cela donne  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *boozo wrote:*   

> une partition étendue n'étant qu'un conteneur de n partitions logiques et non une partition "au sens propre" 

 

Effectivement !

La partition étendue n'est pas utilisable en tant que telle.

Par contre, il est parfaitement possible d'y créer une partition boot.

Il n'y a même pas besoin de "chaînage" si on installe le stage1 dans le mbr  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

*grmmlhb* bon ben on est d'accord... j'ai pas été clair non plus en voulant expliciter   :Arrow:   /me retourne prendre un autre café...

merci le chat   :Wink: 

----------

## ca.pos

Ok, voici plusieurs suggestions, je vois tout cela dès que je peux.

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il nous faudrait les messages d'erreurs renvoyés par le montage.
> 
> Tenter un montage manuel pour voir ce que cela donne 

 

En fait, le système « freeze » tout simplement, pas de messages. Un montage manuel, c'est ce j'aurais aimé faire d'où ma question sur une option noautomount, comme le nodhcp par exemple, car ici, à aucun moment je n'ai la main.

Bonne journée à tous,

Camille

----------

## boozo

Si le gel ressemble à çà, je penche pour un bug du média/support d'installation en lui-même (qui conforterait mon sentiment à son égard).

Essayes depuis un sysrescuecd pour vérifier (cf. mon 1er post sur ton fil) sinon part directement depuis de ta mandriva en suivant également les directives des méthodes alternatives ; l'installation d'un nouveau système peut tout autant être réalisé depuis un autre linux déjà en place.   :Wink: 

edit: typo(s)...

----------

## ghoti

 *boozo wrote:*   

> l'installation d'un nouveau système peut tout autant être réalisé depuis un autre linux déjà en place.  

 

+1 !

C'est d'ailleurs le cas de figure le plus souple car non seulement, tout le système est déjà reconnu mais en plus, on dispose de tous les outils mis en place par la distribution étrangère.

Last but not least, pendant l'installation, on peut continuer à travailler (jouer ?  :Razz:  ) comme si de rien n'était en laissant gentoo compiler dans son coin.

Miracle du multitâche ...

----------

## ca.pos

Bonjour,

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Si le gel ressemble à çà
> 
> 

 

Oui c'est exactement ça. 

J'ai réussi à installer, à  l'aide de SystemRescueCD, un premier système qui vient de démarrer. Apparement, il y a un petit problème avec la carte graphique, une radeon, mais pour l'instant cela ne m'empêche pas de continuer à avancer un peu en mode console en 60x80 (fort moche, mais bon).

Merci pour votre aide ... et sans doute à bientôt pour d'autres questions.

--

Camille

----------

